# Windows 7 new install - asks for username/password problem



## braneli (Nov 3, 2011)

Trying to install Windows 7 ultimate over Vista and now that it has run through quite a bit of it's install, it restarted and is asking me to login. I have no idea what the login would be, as I've never had one on this computer before.

Please help!! thank you!


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Follow these steps:
1. Reboot in to safe mode
2. Log in with the administrator and no password
3. Go into users accounts
4. Create a new admin account with a password.
5. Exit out and reboot in normal mode.
6. Login using your new account name and password.


----------



## braneli (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm still in Windows Setup... =/


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

braneli said:


> I'm still in Windows Setup... =/


Its asking for a profile username and login password? Odd... This should help you: clean install: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1649-clean-install-windows-7-a.html or http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/91339-ssd-hdd-optimize-windows-reinstallation.html fresh install and over-write all existing data (login/pw)


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

have you tried leaving it blank?


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

huggie54 said:


> have you tried leaving it blank?


I hope so or you'd be re-installing all over again for nothing!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

braneli:

Are you referring to the steps in Image 4.4 and Image 4.5?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## braneli (Nov 3, 2011)

I've tried everything I can think of. Even my own personal logins that I've used over the past couple of years.

My screen looks like this.


When I goto choose safemode, it's asks me to choose between Windows Setup & Windows Vista. So it's still not finished installing.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

braneli said:


> I've tried everything I can think of. Even my own personal logins that I've used over the past couple of years.
> 
> My screen looks like this.
> 
> When I goto choose safemode, it's asks me to choose between Windows Setup & Windows Vista. So it's still not finished installing.


In this case you need to follow the links I gave you and do a clean install.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is that a store-bought W7 install disk? It looks like it came off of an image that requires admin privileges.


----------



## braneli (Nov 3, 2011)

I actually had to pull a close look a like from google images, as I am on my Mac writing to you all. It looks about the same. empty frame with login requirements.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

braneli said:


> I actually had to pull a close look a like from google images, as I am on my Mac writing to you all. It looks about the same. empty frame with login requirements.


Did you see what valis asked you. Was it store bought?


----------

